# My boys got to meet their new brother!



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

*My boys got to meet their new brother!*

This went much better then what I expected.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: My boys got to meet their new brother!*

I think Apollo and Ares have many years of fabulous adventures ahead with their new two- legged friend!

Congratulations and let the good times keep getting better and better.

Merry Christmas to your expanded pack.

RBD


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: My boys got to meet their new brother!*

Congrats - love this. Good to see them accepting of their little brother.

Did you do anything to prepare them for the baby?

I hope my Ruby does this well as I have 8 weeks to go in my pregnancy.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: My boys got to meet their new brother!*

Congrats,


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: My boys got to meet their new brother!*



RubyRoo said:


> Congrats - love this. Good to see them accepting of their little brother.
> 
> Did you do anything to prepare them for the baby?
> 
> I hope my Ruby does this well as I have 8 weeks to go in my pregnancy.



Not really. The only thing we did do was I went in and tookbthem to potty and then let my wife say hi to them since they hadn't seen her in a few days, and they go crazy. I sat in the car and then brought our baby boy in the house in the car seat. They were very good!


----------

